# DBL. Pump HOPPERS



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Double Pump Hoppers doing big inches Post those pics w/ 16-18-20 batteries. Need ideas for my Dbl. Pump G-body


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

The most I have ever seen in the trunk of a g-body was 17 with 4 pumps. I have seen 21 batteries in the trunk and the pumps in the backseat on another.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is what 16 and 6 looks like. All in the trunk still had a full interior.















I built this in the late 90's for the hell of it.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 5 2010, 10:21 PM~18494519
> *Here is what 16 and 6 looks like. All in the trunk still had a full interior.
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit, must have been a bitch to work on. 

Looks good tho


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

18 batteries 4 pumps all in the trunk. one of the rear pumps is not in there in this pic 
http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae235/m...ZWRpYS80NzY.jpg


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 5 2010, 10:21 PM~18494519
> *Here is what 16 and 6 looks like. All in the trunk still had a full interior.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: man i want to see what this bitch can do 6 pumps!!!


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 6 2010, 12:22 PM~18497867
> *18 batteries 4 pumps all in the trunk. one of the rear pumps is not in there in this pic
> http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae235/m...ZWRpYS80NzY.jpg
> *



Well wheres the pic with the other pump, lol 

Get to it Mat, post pics & what it can do


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 5 2010, 08:21 PM~18494519
> *Here is what 16 and 6 looks like. All in the trunk still had a full interior.
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics or videos of it hopping. ?? What it do?


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 6 2010, 10:22 AM~18497867
> *18 batteries 4 pumps all in the trunk. one of the rear pumps is not in there in this pic
> http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae235/m...ZWRpYS80NzY.jpg
> *


I like this   lets see it in the air


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Sep 6 2010, 04:26 PM~18500096
> *I like this     lets see it in the air
> *


this is it with 14 batts
http://s975.photobucket.com/albums/ae235/m...nt=d0624a44.mp4


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 6 2010, 05:16 PM~18500434
> *this is it with 14 batts
> http://s975.photobucket.com/albums/ae235/m...nt=d0624a44.mp4
> *


what is it hitting


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs+Sep 5 2010, 10:48 PM~18494728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No pics or video of it hopping. Never performed that great. It was set up to run 48v and had deep cycle batteries. It had fenner stone gears and delta dumps, it was all left over stuff that I just put together to see how it would work.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Sep 6 2010, 06:06 PM~18500832
> *what is it hitting
> *


 :dunno: that was the first time we hit it and after that i started putting in the 18 batteries and pushing the wheels back :biggrin: I'm going for high 90's :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 6 2010, 07:16 PM~18500434
> *this is it with 14 batts
> http://s975.photobucket.com/albums/ae235/m...nt=d0624a44.mp4
> *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 6 2010, 07:16 PM~18500943
> *:dunno: that was the first time we hit it and after that i started putting in the 18 batteries and pushing the wheels back :biggrin: I'm going for high 90's :0  :biggrin:
> *


Get ready to break a lot of shit. Lol I have been tearing core supports and snapping 1/4 steel. Its crazy how much alittle higher tears up some crap.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 6 2010, 06:20 PM~18500990
> *Get ready to break a lot of shit. Lol I have been tearing core supports and snapping 1/4 steel. Its crazy how much alittle higher tears up some crap.
> *


 But its sooooooo fun :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 6 2010, 09:24 PM~18501036
> *But its sooooooo fun :biggrin:
> *


hahaha yeah it is


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 6 2010, 07:24 PM~18501036
> *But its sooooooo fun :biggrin:
> *


Not really when you have to work on it after every hop it gets alittle old. Lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 6 2010, 06:29 PM~18501074
> *Not really when you have to work on it after every hop it gets alittle old. Lol
> *


I feel ya on that one :banghead:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 6 2010, 07:36 PM~18501127
> *I feel ya on that one  :banghead:
> *


Just wait and see. Lol coils every 2 shows, motors every show, upper balljoints every couple of shows. That's just the maintenece side of it if nothing breaks. Lol solid motor mounts ripping, coils going through a-arms, spindles breaking, hood latch tearing out, frames tearing, chain mounts tearing off. And every bolt on the car loosing up. It really is a pain in the ass, and is not CHEAP to keep going.


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 6 2010, 06:11 PM~18500885
> *I wasn't too bad.
> No pics or video of it hopping. Never performed that great. It was set up to run 48v and had deep cycle batteries. It had fenner stone gears and delta dumps, it was all left over stuff that I just put together to see how it would work.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

12 batt double 1pump to the rear in the spare wheel well does low 80s


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 6 2010, 06:44 PM~18501201
> *Just wait and see. Lol coils every 2 shows, motors every show, upper balljoints every couple of shows. That's just the maintenece side of it if nothing breaks. Lol solid motor mounts ripping, coils going through a-arms, spindles breaking, hood latch tearing out, frames tearing, chain mounts tearing off. And every bolt on the car loosing up. It really is a pain in the ass, and is not CHEAP to keep going.
> *


dam i get a year out of a set of coils and my motors are almost 2 years old and the ball joints are nearly 3 years old in this car except 1 lower that threaded itself lol i did just rip a motor mount off and this has reminded me i gotta fix it lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 7 2010, 11:01 PM~18512130
> *dam i get a year out of a set of coils and my motors are almost 2 years old and the ball joints are nearly 3 years old in this car except 1 lower that threaded itself lol i did just rip a motor mount off and this has reminded me i gotta fix it lol
> *


once a car is dailed in, things last much longer...Look at Larry ,he hasn't done shit to it in 6 months he owned it. Doing upper 80's :biggrin: 

But Yetti's rite these aint most cars, my radical is more work than its worth. and you do gotta keep up on the matianence


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 7 2010, 11:16 PM~18512623
> *once a car is dailed in, things last much longer...Look at Larry ,he hasn't done shit to it in 6 months he owned it. Doing upper 80's  :biggrin:
> 
> But Yetti's rite these aint most cars, my radical is more work than its worth. and you do gotta keep up on the matianence
> *


U n steve r chippahs. :biggrin: chipin at 100 plus inches.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2010, 12:16 AM~18512623
> *once a car is dailed in, things last much longer...Look at Larry ,he hasn't done shit to it in 6 months he owned it. Doing upper 80's  :biggrin:
> 
> But Yetti's rite these aint most cars, my radical is more work than its worth. and you do gotta keep up on the matianence
> *


The car I'm messing with did low 80's for 5 years without hardly any problems. Once you get into the 90's its a whole new ballgame. Lol Coils don't last long coming down from that high, its a V8 also so that might have something to do with it. I agree with Ron its more trouble than its worth.


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 7 2010, 09:55 PM~18512074
> *12 batt double 1pump to the rear in the spare wheel well does low 80s
> 
> 
> ...


12 batteries!!!! :wow: :wow: wow :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: any weight?


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 7 2010, 09:55 PM~18512074
> *12 batt double 1pump to the rear in the spare wheel well does low 80s
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there with u soon in dbl playa cant wait to do a roll hopp that high :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Sep 7 2010, 11:16 PM~18512623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait you goot beat pj 1st before you get a shot at the taco haha


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmen! :angry:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 8 2010, 12:41 PM~18513551
> *The car I'm messing with did low 80's for 5 years without hardly any problems. Once you get into the 90's its a whole new ballgame. Lol Coils don't last long coming down from that high, its a V8 also so that might have something to do with it. I agree with Ron its more trouble than its worth.
> *


them why did you do it? :biggrin:

Oh wait i just remembered.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 8 2010, 05:41 AM~18513551
> *The car I'm messing with did low 80's for 5 years without hardly any problems. Once you get into the 90's its a whole new ballgame. Lol Coils don't last long coming down from that high, its a V8 also so that might have something to do with it. I agree with Ron its more trouble than its worth.
> *


Imma have to disagree if you build it right the first time you wont have no problems except buying used shit from the local shop!!!! My car been doing the dam thing for 3yrs and no problems. no broking a arms spindles lowers ripping ..... if you got problems like that you didnt build it right... just my 2cents!!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

thats wuts up!that makes since aswell.only u can create the beast!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 9 2010, 10:03 AM~18523925
> *them why did you do it? :biggrin:
> 
> Oh wait i just remembered.
> ...


You done hiding yet? Can I get that hop yet?


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :drama: :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 9 2010, 04:27 PM~18524095
> *Imma have to disagree if you build it right the first time you wont have no problems except buying used shit from the local shop!!!! My car been doing the dam thing for 3yrs and no problems. no broking a arms spindles lowers ripping ..... if you got problems like that you didnt build it right... just my 2cents!!
> *


This can't be i agree with you we havn't had any of those problems either.only thing breaking is the back bumper.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 9 2010, 04:58 PM~18524318
> *You done hiding yet? Can I get that hop yet?
> *


LOL you ain't high enough yet,add more wieght and push them wheels back some more. :roflmao: :roflmao:

relax jamie you'll get your chase at a rematch,we are getting ready for the big hopps in vegas,sorry we ain't thinking about you all no more.After we took 2 wins whats the point really?look just admit why you went agianst all your rules that you've talked about on here for years,trying to come after us like always.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Sep 9 2010, 06:45 PM~18525169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: 
:dunno: :dunno: No drama we done with the small fish ,we are coming after the big ones in vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 9 2010, 08:30 PM~18529393
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :dunno:  :dunno: No drama we done with the small fish ,we are coming after the big ones in vegas. :biggrin:
> *


Thats all them lames do!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 9 2010, 08:27 PM~18529360
> *This can't be i agree with you we havn't had any of those problems either.only thing breaking is the back bumper.
> *


Yep back bumpers for sure... I need a new one now...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 9 2010, 09:29 PM~18529379
> *LOL you ain't high enough yet,add more wieght and push them wheels back some more. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> relax jamie you'll get your chase at a rematch,we are getting ready for the big hopps in vegas,sorry we ain't thinking about you all no more.After we took 2 wins whats the point really?look just admit why you went agianst all your rules that you've talked about on here for years,trying to come after us like always.
> *


So you just don't wanna win again. You are hilarious. Keep hiding I will find you and everyone is gonna see me bust your ass. Quit making excuses and nose up.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 10 2010, 08:34 AM~18533154
> *So you just don't wanna win again. You are hilarious. Keep hiding I will find you and everyone is gonna see me bust your ass. Quit making excuses and nose up.
> *


Shop call period!!! If he dont pull up make sure u get it on youtube!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 10 2010, 07:37 AM~18531831
> *Yep back bumpers for sure... I need a new one now...
> *


:0 :0 :0 see you in a few weeks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 10 2010, 03:34 PM~18533154
> *So you just don't wanna win again. You are hilarious. Keep hiding I will find you and everyone is gonna see me bust your ass. Quit making excuses and nose up.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You allready lost jamie,everyone on LIL knows you have talked so much shit on Cali for using weight and for having the wheels out of the wells.Hell you used to tell them they weren't smart enough to use there minds to do it right????????Well look at what you have done all to try and come after us :roflmao: :roflmao: I think they call that a sell out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!And if you ever do bet us so what big deal then i'll just fill like you have the last 2 times we busted your ass in front of everyone in K.C. And we didn't change a bit for you,like you did for us. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:Look below i guess you do build crap like that.:roflmao: :roflmao: VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
SELL OUT SELL OUT SELL OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!How come none of the folks that have talked shit about weight,are giving you any shit?????It was all excuses and guess what they can't use them anymore because now your one of them weighted up crappy cars. :biggrin:  


QUOTE(yetti @ Jun 6 2010, 06:11 AM) 
Like I said you guys are just too stupid to figure it out, so you add weight. Then you think you are doing something that is hard. You guys are hilarious. Anybody can do what you are doing, just some of us take pride in what we do and won't build crap like that.


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Sep 10 2010, 11:39 PM~18536259
> *:thumbsup:  :drama:
> *


Guess he's to stupid to figure it out,so he just added weight and pushed the wheels back thats easy anyone can do that. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2010, 05:08 PM~18536049
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You allready lost jamie,everyone on LIL knows you have talked so much shit on Cali for using weight and for having the wheels out of the wells.Hell you used to tell them they weren't smart enough to use there minds to do it right????????Well look at what you have done all to try and come after us :roflmao:  :roflmao: I think they call that a sell out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!And if you ever do bet us so what big deal then i'll just fill like you have the last 2 times we busted your ass in front of everyone in K.C.  And we didn't change a bit for you,like you did for us. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:Look below i guess you do build crap like that.:roflmao:  :roflmao: VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> SELL OUT SELL OUT SELL OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!How come none of the folks that have talked shit about weight,are giving you any shit?????It was all excuses and guess what they can't use them anymore because now your one of them weighted up crappy cars. :biggrin:
> QUOTE(yetti @ Jun 6 2010, 06:11 AM)
> ...


More excuses like always. Like I said anyone can do it, you aren't special. Lol. So can I get that hop yet? It been 2 months how long does it take to fix a car that you say doesn't break. Lol


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 11 2010, 12:15 AM~18536475
> *More excuses like always. Like I said anyone can do it, you aren't special. Lol. So can I get that hop yet? It been 2 months how long does it take to fix a car that you say doesn't break. Lol
> *


Keep going around the fact that you are a sell out,even though your homies on here ain't saying it they are all thinking it.you looking real bad for going agianst what you've always talked shit about.And we ain't fixing it we are redoing it for vegas :0 But unlike you we are busy at our shop and have other cars to work on also.Like i said you'll see us when you see us but we aren't worried about hopping someone we've beating several times allready.And damn jamie this has been a real bad year for you hopping.You got served in denver by todd,got served in tulsa by the az homies,got served in KC by us,served in dallas by irvings customs.Ha Ha you used to win what happened. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


QUOTE(yetti @ Jun 6 2010, 06:11 AM) 
Like I said you guys are just too stupid to figure it out, so you add weight. Then you think you are doing something that is hard. You guys are hilarious. Anybody can do what you are doing, just some of us take pride in what we do and won't build crap like that.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 12 2010, 05:04 AM~18544823
> *dam :biggrin:
> *


The truth mutha fuckin hurts. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

do i forsee a shop call lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 12 2010, 05:15 PM~18547081
> *do i forsee a shop call lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

I wouldn't worry bout him Fab if he wanted you that bad he would have showed up at your shop by now homie it's obvious that he 's all mouth and no nuts homie just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Sep 14 2010, 10:24 AM~18564422
> *I wouldn't worry bout him Fab if he wanted you that bad he would have showed up at your shop by now  homie it's obvious that he 's all mouth and no nuts homie  just my 2 cents :biggrin:
> *


This guy could be right too!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 6 2010, 09:44 PM~18501201
> *Just wait and see. Lol coils every 2 shows, motors every show, upper balljoints every couple of shows. That's just the maintenece side of it if nothing breaks. Lol solid motor mounts ripping, coils going through a-arms, spindles breaking, hood latch tearing out, frames tearing, chain mounts tearing off. And every bolt on the car loosing up. It really is a pain in the ass, and is not CHEAP to keep going.
> *


Damn makes me want to just keep my lay and play set up 6 batteries and two pumps


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@Sep 14 2010, 04:01 PM~18566400
> *Damn makes me want to just keep my lay and play set up 6 batteries and two pumps
> *


You can build a nice street car that can hit 40"-50" with no weight that is very reliable. He's talking about doing over 90". There is a big difference.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Sep 14 2010, 05:24 PM~18564422
> *I wouldn't worry bout him Fab if he wanted you that bad he would have showed up at your shop by now  homie it's obvious that he 's all mouth and no nuts homie  just my 2 cents :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: We aren't homie,we only worried about being ready for vegas.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 14 2010, 01:46 PM~18565622
> *This guy could be right too!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I've been ready for 2 months, he's scared. :0 We are out doing it instead of just talking about it. :biggrin:


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

We are out doing it instead of just talking about it


Then take yo monkey ass over there and do it already instead of just talking bout it
sounds like you're the one that's scared it's alright though :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Sep 15 2010, 02:48 AM~18572592
> *We are out doing it instead of just talking about it
> Then take yo monkey ass over there and do it already instead of just talking bout it
> sounds like you're the one  that's scared it's alright though  :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


The only thing I'm scared of is catching him bumping his nuts off your chin. Lol


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 15 2010, 05:05 AM~18572871
> *The only thing I'm scared of is catching him bumping his nuts off your chin. Lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

your mom help you think of that one while my nuts where bouncing of her chin ? Nice try Jr :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 15 2010, 01:11 AM~18568449
> *I've been ready for 2 months, he's scared. :0  We are out doing it instead of just talking about it.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


You aren't doing anything your new boss is!!!!!!!!!  
Jamie are you fucking kinding me with this shit?Look much props you went from 82 to 85 at the lrm show in kc,then you added weight pushed the wheels back and got it to 90 for the wildwest wild bullshit thang,then you added weight pushed the wheels back more and you did 92 at the little tulsa thing.thats good really it is,even though you had to break all your rules to do it.Only problem is we did 94 at the lrm show so all your bullshit and we are still higher.And the only reason you are at any of these shows is because you are trying to do what we have done for the last 10 years.hell i didn't see you at any shows except for in kc for the last how many years.all i can say is your lucky you got a new boss that unlike you wants to be out there competing,don't fuck it up or you'll be right back to where you've always been back at home in kc doing nothing. 


P.s. where did the front bumper go?????????Another brokeing rule.What are all your cheerleaders gonna do now?They can't say no weight anymore. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Sep 16 2010, 07:18 AM~18581035
> *your mom help you think of that one while my nuts where bouncing of her chin ? Nice try Jr :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 16 2010, 07:57 AM~18581851
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY FABIAN YOU TOOK THIS THREAD OUT OF WHAT IS SUPPOSE TO BE.
JUST POST A PIC OF YOUR TRUNK ,THATS ALL THIS THREAD IS ABOUT.
START A NEW ONE FOR YOU AND JAMIE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

your right Joe, post pic off ur truck


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Sep 17 2010, 02:12 AM~18589053
> *your right Joe, post pic off ur truck
> *


I DONT HAVE THE TRUCK AT THE SHOP ,BUT I WILL SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

once the weight talk started, the pics of trunks ended!

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Do i sence sum ashemness?


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 14 2010, 06:11 PM~18568449
> *I've been ready for 2 months, he's scared. :0  We are out doing it instead of just talking about it.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Shit looks like its working to me...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

14 BATTS. 3 PUMPS BMH......


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 14 2010, 07:11 PM~18568449
> *I've been ready for 2 months, he's scared. :0  We are out doing it instead of just talking about it.  :biggrin:
> 
> *



Kings of Vinyl, er um I mean Kandy, right?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 17 2010, 10:47 AM~19091965
> *14 BATTS. 3 PUMPS BMH......
> 
> 
> ...


fukers clean sup jerry


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Sep 26 2010, 11:52 AM~18664855
> *once the weight talk started, the pics of trunks ended!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :uh: 

hows the newlife hopper coming? perry said you were asking about lead blocks? 

:0


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

Both of us can't be talkin t the same time.
One of us go have to SHUT THE F**K UP!


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 18 2010, 06:38 AM~19099783
> *Both of us can't be talkin t the same time.
> One of us go have to SHUT THE F**K UP!
> *


And that's the realest words ever spoke!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 18 2010, 06:47 AM~19099807
> *And that's the realest words ever spoke!
> *


lol x2. 

we some talkin ass mofos


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 18 2010, 06:29 AM~19099759
> *:uh:
> 
> hows the newlife hopper coming? perry said you were asking about lead blocks?
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 18 2010, 06:38 AM~19099783
> *agreed..........U GO FIRST !!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 18 2010, 06:29 AM~19099759
> *:uh:
> 
> hows the newlife hopper coming? perry said you were asking about lead blocks?
> ...


yea i cant find anywhere else to put them.. where did yu put yurs? so i have a idea


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 20 2010, 05:41 AM~19110873
> *yea i cant find anywhere else to put them.. where did yu put yurs? so i have a idea
> *


tommy told me he put it a jig to make new lead hammers...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 18 2010, 06:29 AM~19099759
> *:uh:
> 
> hows the newlife hopper coming? perry said you were asking about lead blocks?
> ...


I KNOW WHERE THERE'S TONS OF THAT SHIT! :wow: 





:roflmao:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 19 2010, 05:42 PM~19113403
> *I KNOW WHERE THERE'S TONS OF THAT SHIT! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 who's shop is that behind?


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 17 2010, 10:29 PM~19098250
> *fukers clean sup jerry
> *


if thats what i think it is it used to be :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 19 2010, 05:42 PM~19113403
> *I KNOW WHERE THERE'S TONS OF THAT SHIT! :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


let me know ware i can get some of that, :biggrin: same shape and everything ,i aint gonna <bullshit ,im stuck at87 hight right now and i know its used


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 21 2010, 06:29 PM~19127277
> *let me know ware i can get some of that, :biggrin:  same shape and everything  ,i aint gonna <bullshit ,im stuck at87  hight right now and i know its used
> *


sup dawg 87 fuker ima beat you 1 day :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 21 2010, 09:51 PM~19129032
> *sup dawg 87 fuker ima beat you 1 day  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thats the impala im talking about :0 dont look the same no more


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do+Nov 21 2010, 11:51 AM~19124515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS A SOME JOB SITE WE WERE WORKING IN........
THEY HAD IT IN NICE BRICKS TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 21 2010, 05:25 PM~19127241
> *if thats what i think it is  it used to be  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 17 2010, 10:47 AM~19091965
> *14 BATTS. 3 PUMPS BMH......
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the 84 or is it??


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Nov 21 2010, 10:20 PM~19129267
> *:biggrin: thats the impala im talking about  :0  dont look the same no more
> *


get me pics then :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 22 2010, 09:24 PM~19138066
> *get me pics then  :biggrin:
> *


ok let me put front end back together  and ill do it one more time just for you steve it will be in houston


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Nov 22 2010, 05:37 PM~19135700
> *That's not the 84 or is it??
> *


yes sir yrs ago


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 9 2010, 08:58 AM~18524318
> *You done hiding yet? Can I get that hop yet?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 14 2010, 09:11 PM~18568449
> *I've been ready for 2 months, he's scared. :0  We are out doing it instead of just talking about it.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


7 licks to get to the bumper! and its not consistently on the bumper!that car wouldn't survive out west!and it dont have a front bumper!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf6jHC8ULcM


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Nov 30 2010, 08:02 PM~19204440
> *7 licks to get to the bumper! and its not consistently on the bumper!that car wouldn't survive out west!and it dont have a front bumper!
> *


It hops more than almost all the cars out there. I could add a bunch of weight and do it in less licks but I don't like getting stuck. It doesn't matter how many licks it takes it who's higher who wins.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 30 2010, 06:48 PM~19204876
> *It hops more than almost all the cars out there. I could add a bunch of weight and do it in less licks but I don't like getting stuck. It doesn't matter how many licks it takes it who's higher who wins.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: real talk


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Nov 30 2010, 09:24 PM~19204622
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf6jHC8ULcM
> *



Out here that car wouldn't get a hop and if it did it would've automatically lost for gettin stuck.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 30 2010, 07:48 PM~19204876
> *It hops more than almost all the cars out there. I could add a bunch of weight and do it in less licks but I don't like getting stuck. It doesn't matter how many licks it takes it who's higher who wins.
> *


I agree, it's not a race to the bumper. uffin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I still think cars should have to be weighed....and not just overall but locked up with scales on the front and back wheels independently. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 6 2010, 12:39 PM~19253546
> *I still think cars should have to be weighed....and not just overall but locked up with scales on the front and back wheels independently.  :biggrin:
> *


Ain't it funny how you see about 4-5 guys pick up the front end of some of these cars like it ain't nothin'. Not to mention havin' to reinforce the frames of duallys to haul there cars. :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 6 2010, 04:55 PM~19255195
> *Ain't it funny how you see about 4-5 guys pick up the front end of some of these cars like it ain't nothin'. Not to mention havin' to reinforce the frames of duallys to haul there cars.  :biggrin:
> *



Its not funny, its sad!


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 6 2010, 03:55 PM~19255195
> *Ain't it funny how you see about 4-5 guys pick up the front end of some of these cars like it ain't nothin'. Not to mention havin' to reinforce the frames of duallys to haul there cars.  :biggrin:
> *


Dam people r going to far


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 6 2010, 02:55 PM~19255195
> *Ain't it funny how you see about 4-5 guys pick up the front end of some of these cars like it ain't nothin'. Not to mention havin' to reinforce the frames of duallys to haul there cars.  :biggrin:
> *


we reinforced the frame on or dually and it does not flex the bed when we load up are heavy ass cars and it saves you from buying a new car and more money 4 lead :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

all i can say is majestic new years picnic!show up or shut up!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Dec 6 2010, 10:51 PM~19260365
> *all i can say is majestic new years picnic!show up or shut up!
> *


are you going 2 show up :0


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 7 2010, 01:19 PM~19262518
> *are you going 2 show up  :0
> *


kno that!


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 30 2010, 10:48 PM~19204876
> *It doesn't matter how many licks it takes it who's higher who wins.
> *


Gettin there fast makes it fun as hell tho!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Dec 7 2010, 06:11 PM~19265395
> *Gettin there fast makes it fun as hell tho!
> *


Not if it doesn't come back down.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 7 2010, 08:20 PM~19266010
> *Not if it doesn't come back down.
> *


I forgot the disclaimer, my bad...


It should have read, "Gettin there fast makes it fun as hell, but its even better when it comes back down just as fast..."

:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

This is as high as any G-body I have seen. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> This is as high as any G-body I have seen. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> > This is as high as any G-body I have seen. :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Here's another view. I'm 76 inches tall. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 7 2010, 11:14 PM~19268331
> *Here's another view.  I'm 76 inches tall. :biggrin:
> *


And white as hell. :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 7 2010, 05:51 PM~19266328
> *This is as high as any G-body I have seen. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REAL GOOD.......BUT WE'VE HAD GBODYS OUT HERE DO OVER 100" N COME BACK DOWN.......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 7 2010, 08:58 PM~19268183
> *Show me one doing more not stuck.  The top of the stick is 100.
> *


CUT THE FRONT COILS DOWN A BIT N PUT THE SPRINGS TO SUCK UP THE TIRES N YOU BE 100-101" ALL DAY WITHOUT GETN STUCK ! :wow:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 8 2010, 12:30 AM~19269589
> *CUT THE FRONT COILS DOWN A BIT N PUT THE SPRINGS TO SUCK UP THE TIRES N YOU BE 100-101" ALL DAY WITHOUT GETN STUCK ! :wow:
> *


I'm gonna change it again.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Dec 7 2010, 11:22 PM~19268985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL He needs somebody shorter to hop it so it looks higher! Frankenstein as dude. :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 7 2010, 07:58 PM~19268183
> *Show me one doing more not stuck.  The top of the stick is 100.
> *


i dont no how 2 do it so im going 2 have my boy do it 4 me and its doing 106" :0 that mc you guys have is not doing no more then 90"


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 7 2010, 10:27 PM~19269561
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD.......BUT WE'VE HAD GBODYS OUT HERE DO OVER 100" N COME BACK DOWN.......
> *


on the real


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 7 2010, 07:58 PM~19268183
> *Show me one doing more not stuck.  The top of the stick is 100.
> *


and it has a bumper on it a hole bumper :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 7 2010, 05:51 PM~19266328
> *This is as high as any G-body I have seen. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW7zcn8UdIM
GUESS Y0U HAVENT SEEN THIS LIL G B0DY!THT DAY 106 KUMING D0WN.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW7zcn8UdIM
GUESS Y0U HAVENT SEEN THIS LIL G B0DY!THT DAY 106 KUMING D0WN.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 8 2010, 09:53 AM~19272256
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW7zcn8UdIM
> GUESS Y0U HAVENT SEEN THIS LIL G B0DY!THT DAY 106 KUMING D0WN.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 and thats a video show the video of your car because that could be stuck :0 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: or dont tell me you dont have 1 :0


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 8 2010, 10:56 AM~19272277
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW7zcn8UdIM
> GUESS Y0U HAVENT SEEN THIS LIL G B0DY!THT DAY 106 KUMING D0WN.
> *


:h5: SHIT WAS WORKN !! :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 8 2010, 11:28 AM~19271669
> *
> LOL  He needs somebody shorter to hop it so it looks higher!  Frankenstein as dude.  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 8 2010, 11:57 AM~19272286
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  and thats a video show the video of your car because that could be stuck  :0  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: or dont tell me you dont have 1  :0
> *


There's video in my topic. What are you worried about D, I'm only doing 90. Lol. How about some video alittle closer and on the stick side.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 8 2010, 06:36 PM~19275465
> *There's video in my topic. What are you worried about D, I'm only doing 90. Lol. How about some video alittle closer and on the stick side.
> *


I call racism, it's just because your white. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 8 2010, 05:40 PM~19275502
> *I call racism, it's just because your white. :biggrin:
> *


No its cause I'm from the midwest. LoL


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 8 2010, 04:43 PM~19275537
> *No its cause I'm from the midwest.  LoL
> *


CRACKER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 8 2010, 06:09 PM~19275877
> *CRACKER!!! :biggrin:
> *


I prefer PECKERWOOD buddy. LoL


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@Dec 8 2010, 10:33 AM~19272558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that when it was single doing 92" now its back single doing 98" :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 8 2010, 03:36 PM~19275465
> *There's video in my topic. What are you worried about D, I'm only doing 90. Lol. How about some video alittle closer and on the stick side.
> *


i new it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and if you cant tell thats over a 100" you should start fucking with show cars :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: show your car now on video post it up


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 8 2010, 09:56 AM~19272277
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW7zcn8UdIM
> GUESS Y0U HAVENT SEEN THIS LIL G B0DY!THT DAY 106 KUMING D0WN.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 lets see your car homie


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 8 2010, 11:32 PM~19279636
> *i new it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and if you cant tell thats over a 100" you should start fucking with show cars  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: show your car now on video post it up
> *


Here was yesterday just for the hell of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 9 2010, 03:46 PM~19285506
> *Here was yesterday just for the hell of it. :biggrin:
> 
> *


Isn't that a V8 in that car?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 9 2010, 05:33 PM~19285793
> *Isn't that a V8 in that car?
> *


Yes sir. And still has a backseat. :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

^^^ WOW THATS CRAZY DOING THOSE NUMBERS WITH A V8 ... GOOD JOB ON THAT THOUGH


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh you forgot about the drivable part Yetti.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 9 2010, 06:53 PM~19286557
> *Oh you forgot about the drivable part Yetti.
> *


It needs a new radiator to go very far. Its leaking a lot after the fender cashing. Lol


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 9 2010, 03:46 PM~19285506
> *Here was yesterday just for the hell of it. :biggrin:
> 
> *




dam looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 9 2010, 06:40 PM~19286456
> *^^^ WOW THATS CRAZY DOING THOSE NUMBERS WITH A V8 ... GOOD JOB ON THAT THOUGH
> *



200lbs added under the hood is only an extra 10x10x5 block of lead in the back..


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 9 2010, 07:32 PM~19286926
> *200lbs added under the hood is only an extra 10x10x5 block of lead in the back..
> *


Taking 100 off the front will make more of a differance than putting 200 in the back. :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 9 2010, 06:32 PM~19286926
> *200lbs added under the hood is only an extra 10x10x5 block of lead in the back..
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 8 2010, 10:29 PM~19279568
> *that when it was single doing 92" now its back single doing 98" :0
> *


 :0 :0 



> _Originally posted by yetti+Dec 9 2010, 03:46 PM~19285506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :h5:


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 9 2010, 09:39 PM~19288777
> *:0  :0
> 
> :0  :0
> ...



:wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BELAIR52_@Dec 9 2010, 09:46 PM~19288856
> *:wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE................HOWS THE CHIPPER ? :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

yettti the car hits real nice. does not float hard either. looks like its still using the power of the pumps and coils to get it up.


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 9 2010, 09:53 PM~19288925
> *SUP HOMIE................HOWS THE CHIPPER ? :biggrin:
> *


same old stuff!

its still chippin! got fix some shit that broke


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 9 2010, 02:46 PM~19285506
> *Here was yesterday just for the hell of it. :biggrin:
> 
> *


you guys kill me i dont give a fuck if its a v8 i dont race i hop and 4 you 2 be doing that out their you guys are doing it just dont bring that 19 lick mother out here and it almost got stuck :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 9 2010, 03:33 PM~19285793
> *Isn't that a V8 in that car?
> *


and we did beat your truck right :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 9 2010, 04:40 PM~19286456
> *^^^ WOW THATS CRAZY DOING THOSE NUMBERS WITH A V8 ... GOOD JOB ON THAT THOUGH
> *


single numbers thats about it :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 9 2010, 05:32 PM~19286926
> *200lbs added under the hood is only an extra 10x10x5 block of lead in the back..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i see you dont no shit he has 2 get some power first :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Dec 9 2010, 08:56 PM~19288960
> *yettti the car hits real nice. does not float hard either. looks like its still using the power of the pumps and coils  to get it up.
> *


power :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 8 2010, 09:56 AM~19272277
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW7zcn8UdIM
> GUESS Y0U HAVENT SEEN THIS LIL G B0DY!THT DAY 106 KUMING D0WN.
> *


now this is power well looks like you guys dont no what power is


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 10 2010, 11:26 PM~19298730
> *you guys kill me i dont give a fuck if its a v8 i dont race i hop and 4 you 2 be doing that out their you guys are doing it just dont bring that 19 lick mother out here and it almost got stuck  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THAT WAS FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 10 2010, 10:55 PM~19298971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THAT WAS FUNNY  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

What's the malibu hittin now?


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 9 2010, 03:46 PM~19285506
> *Here was yesterday just for the hell of it. :biggrin:
> 
> *


yeah your doing it for were your at but like the homie chiper said dont bring that out here to the west coast !!!!you see the homie BIG JOHN malibu workin now thats power


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Dec 11 2010, 12:28 AM~19299149
> *What's the malibu hittin now?
> *


98 TO 100 SINGLE PUMP!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 11 2010, 12:26 AM~19298730
> *you guys kill me i dont give a fuck if its a v8 i dont race i hop and 4 you 2 be doing that out their you guys are doing it just dont bring that 19 lick mother out here and it almost got stuck  :0
> *


You already said it was stuck before. Why do you keep changing what you are saying? LoL.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 11 2010, 12:31 AM~19298775
> *power  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You guys got POWER confused with A LOT of WEIGHT in the back and NO coils in the front. LoL. I could cut the coils in half and do 3 feet on the first hit too. You guys are funny.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 10 2010, 11:28 PM~19298742
> *and we did beat your truck right  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 10 2010, 11:26 PM~19298730
> *you guys kill me i dont give a fuck if its a v8 i dont race i hop and 4 you 2 be doing that out their you guys are doing it just dont bring that 19 lick mother out here and it almost got stuck  :0
> *


I don't want to hear anymore comments about trucks. You don't care if it's a V8 then it don't matter if it's a 4 cyl. I would still bet that the front of my truck is heavier than anything you got. You drug me into this conversation. We'll see.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 11 2010, 06:38 AM~19299981
> *You guys got POWER confused with A LOT of WEIGHT in the back and NO coils in the front. LoL. I could cut the coils in half and do 3 feet on the first hit too. You guys are funny.
> *


Ain't that the truth, It ain't a race to the bumper. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 10 2010, 11:29 PM~19298749
> *single numbers thats about it  :0
> *


Thats it......it's all about the numbers, not how long it takes to get there.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 11 2010, 12:51 PM~19301805
> *Ain't that the truth, It ain't a race to the bumper. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I DONT DO TRUCK HOPS BUT YOU CAN SEE MY 62 IF YOU WANT 2 I THINK THEY SAID THEY RAN YOU OUT 2 VEGAS IF THAT TRU IM GOING 2 BRAKE YOUR ASS OFF OUT THEIR BECAUSE I SEE YOU LIKE 2 TALK :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Dec 11 2010, 12:48 PM~19301794
> *I don't want to hear anymore comments about trucks. You don't care if it's a V8 then it don't matter if it's a 4 cyl. I would still bet that the front of my truck is heavier than anything you got. You drug me into this conversation. We'll see.
> *


HOW MUCH :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Pics of Dbl.pumps trunk wl 16-18-20 batteries


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJyubyj2zwk...player_embedded


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynOoNMUx5co&feature=related


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jan 15 2011, 04:40 PM~19606165
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJyubyj2zwk...player_embedded
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Jan 15 2011, 08:22 PM~19607817
> *
> *


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 18 2011, 12:43 PM~19630129
> *
> *


  :wave:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Okay guys, im almost done with my dbl. pump radical 16 batteries. What do you guys recommend to do one bank or two banks of batteries


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm no expert on this shit but I usually tie my banks together just to keep the power even to both pumps. Only downfall is if one pump quits working your running double the amperage to the 1 thats left and I've found the soleniods didn't like that.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 15 2011, 09:45 AM~19875023
> *I'm no expert on this shit but I usually tie my banks together just to keep the power even to both pumps. Only downfall is if one pump quits working your running double the amperage to the 1 thats left and I've found the soleniods didn't like that.
> *


THAT MAY HAVE BEEN A COINCIDENCE. U COULD HAVE 6,000 CCA BATTS BUT IT DIESNT MEAN ALL 6,000 AMPS ARE BEING DRAWN BY THAT ONE MOTOR.

ONLY IF UR MOTOR GRONDS OUT INTERNALLY (GENERALLY THE FIELDS) ONLY THEN WOULD IT DRAW ALL 6,000 AMPS...

THIS IS JUST AN EXAMPLE OF COURSE..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 15 2011, 02:35 PM~19876094
> *THAT MAY HAVE BEEN A COINCIDENCE. U COULD HAVE 6,000 CCA BATTS BUT IT DIESNT MEAN ALL 6,000 AMPS ARE BEING DRAWN BY THAT ONE MOTOR.
> 
> ONLY IF UR MOTOR GRONDS OUT INTERNALLY (GENERALLY THE FIELDS) ONLY THEN WOULD IT DRAW ALL 6,000 AMPS...
> ...


You could be right on that. I was probably just working the hell out of the one motor trying to get it to hit right before I checked to see if both were working.
Like I said I'm no expert in the hop game. I have blown a lot up trying though.


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

so let me see a wiring diagram


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

dbl black magic piston 12 batts i had jus finished bleeding the lines rolled it outside n hit it for the 1st time


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

1 bank or 2?


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Feb 17 2011, 03:43 AM~19890839
> *1 bank or 2?
> *


2 banks to each front pump


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 16 2011, 05:09 PM~19886652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chipper no sneaking my secrets in el taco whilst shes there :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 18 2011, 12:41 AM~19899759
> *chipper no sneaking my secrets in el taco whilst shes there  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: I forgot she's here


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 16 2011, 06:26 PM~19886807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can i post my pics :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 18 2011, 09:25 PM~19906385
> *can i post my pics  :biggrin:
> *


i got sum of urs too :scrutinize:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

my set up is like this...

14 batteries.

double piston to the nose and independent pumps to the rear.

I'm thinking of wireing it up so that the rear pumps each get 24v. And the nose will get 60v each. So,this is really a 4 bank setup. Anyone think this is the right way of going about this????


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

2 pumps 20 batterys in da tripple digs


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Feb 15 2011, 10:34 AM~19874951
> *Okay guys, im almost done with my dbl. pump radical 16 batteries. What do you guys recommend to do one bank or two banks of batteries
> *


 3 BANK SET UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I WILL TIE 4 BATT.FIRST AND THEN TO 2 BANKS OF SOLENOIDS AND THEN FROM EACH END OF SOLENOID BANKS GO TO THE OTHER 2 SEPARETE BANKS OF 6 BATT MAKING THAT YOU GET 10 BATT TO EACH PUMP.
SO YOU WILL HAVE LIKE A DBL PUMP SET UP WITH 10BATT TO EACH ONLY HAVING 16BATT. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THE REAR PUMPS TIEM TO THE FIRST BANK OF 4


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 23 2011, 02:50 PM~19942155
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats crackin, Joe you Ol' fart :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 24 2011, 12:39 AM~19947321
> *Whats crackin, Joe you Ol' fart :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP OLD MAN.BE CALLING YOU SOON FOR PARTS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DONT MAKE ME CUM TO VEGAS :0


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 6 2010, 05:44 PM~18501201
> *Just wait and see. Lol coils every 2 shows, motors every show, upper balljoints every couple of shows. That's just the maintenece side of it if nothing breaks. Lol solid motor mounts ripping, coils going through a-arms, spindles breaking, hood latch tearing out, frames tearing, chain mounts tearing off. And every bolt on the car loosing up. It really is a pain in the ass, and is not CHEAP to keep going.
> *


dont forget to bring a trailer,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 3 2011, 05:00 PM~20008555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*31 DAYS TIL THE SHOW 

HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP 

STREET CLASS: $150
30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK 
STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY 
MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
10 BATT MAX 

SUPER STREET: $250
38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
14 BATTS MAX 
185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE 
CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT 

RADICAL : $500
ANYTHING GOES 
EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED  *


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 20 2011, 09:46 AM~19915678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That wagon is a SINGLE PUMP 11 BATTS DOIN 92-95".............


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

‪kalebs car...individuals‬‏ - YouTube

503 INDIVIDUALS


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

uffin::wave::biggrin:


----------



## lil john (May 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKuSpf_eS6Y&feature=player_detailpage 14 batts single pump redid the back higher now it stands up 76in


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Southside01 said:


> uffin::wave::biggrin:[/QUOTE\
> :waveICS of the caprice


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

OUTHOPU said:


> Here is what 16 and 6 looks like. All in the trunk still had a full interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice .whut it duo


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

U know that fuker was a bitch to reach in and get shiy adjusted etc. but clean it is though.


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------

